# Keystone Outback 06 29Bhs For Sale



## 29BHSer (Jun 24, 2009)

Love it but looking to sell a great shape 06 29BHS w extras in Chippewa Falls, WI for toy hauler. Any thoughts at a price?

Would also entertain even trade for Toy Hauler like 23KRS or 28KRS or 31KFW.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Not sure where you are from. Sale prices vary, depending on your proximity to the manufacturer, among other things. We live in central Illinois and paid $17,200 for our 2007 29BHS when it was brand new. If yours is in great shape, I think you'd be able to get about 14K around here, but not sure. I haven't been looking at prices lately.

Mike


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

WoW, 17,200 for an 2007 was a great price. I bought my 2006 for 18,100 new and that I though was a fantastic price. When i traded it in on my 2007 laredo they actually gave me 18,700 as a trade. Still have the laredo though went to the show this year in hershey and nothing impressed the bride enough to replace it.









The best way to see pricing is to check the web and see what they are selling for and then create a price that will make others want yours over the competition.


----------



## KampinwitKids (May 24, 2006)

We bought our 06 29BHS new in June 2006 for $16,905.


----------



## kanpers (Jul 15, 2009)

we have our 2007 23krs up for sale. we used NADA web site for pricing our unit. If your looking for a near to new 23krs toy hauler were also in wisconsin check out our ad.


----------

